# Regionals here we come!! Fig BD report!



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Hopped, skipped and jumped up the road to Brooksby EC today! Thought this was a fab opportunity to warm him up at home, put him away let him eat etc, then arrive at venue.

Took full advantage of having a warm up to myself at home, got him soft supple and really taking me forward 

Warm up:
















Trot:






Medium:






Canter:






Counter canter:






Crouching tiger Hugo (who distracted PS lots ):






Plan seems to have worked  As he entered the warm up chilled as a bean! Space limited at Brooksby; so worked on getting him stepping under and keeping the shoulder up through the corners (once we had stopped jumping the light strips on the floor!!) and keeping the tempo consistent. 

Floated round P13; free walk really getting there - no chomping and starting to show a 'march'  Trot/canter transitions were nice and neat, no ad libbing of circles lol and final halt square. Huge pats for pony and then the judge called me over.......... She loved him - mentioned how nice he was, asked how old/background. A *very* shocked face when I said he's 8 but came out of racing last October!

Hopped back on, felt just like he did at home - was really tuned in and had found that balance of sharp/responsive  Went off to ride P14 already smiling - everything felt easy, and solid, like he had been doing this years  So chuffed with my pocket rocket pony! Judge called me over for some question time again, said she thought he would go far with dressage and was lovely to watch *adds judge to favourites list*

Trot:






Canter:






Jumping the light strips:






Test pics:











Put Fig back on the lorry, left him nomming and looking ever so pleased with himself! Turns out I had won both classes, the first with 77.5% (out of 6) and the second with 78.75% (out of 5). Literally jumped with joy  Soooooo....as both classes were qualifiers, this means that Team Sparkle are headed to the Regionals this summer  Cannot wait.

The only thing I'm disappointed with is my hideous position, courtesy of awful painful pelvis today  Could barely sit at all and felt like a bag of rusty spanners! Luckily off to the chiro next week for a good creak and clunk!

I have another outing at Prelim for Fig planned - but will move myself to the non qualifying section as I've had my turn now! - and then we will try our hand at 1 x Prelim and 1 x Novice 

Sunday lunch with all the trimmings on offer!


----------



## ellie_e (10 June 2012)

Whoop whoop!! Well done! Fab photos as usual x


----------



## tigers_eye (10 June 2012)

Fabulous, great progress in a short time frame! I still think there's a saddle out there that would help you both more though, think it's getting more noticeable as he muscles up?


----------



## eishi (10 June 2012)

He is looking fab! Amazing scores as well congrats, your position ooks in no way 'hideous' at all but hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 June 2012)

Holy cow!  Now that has been a meteoric shoot to success!  He's looking fab - well done!


----------



## rowy (10 June 2012)

He looked awesome today! Was nice watching him do the test in the flesh- yours looks so neat and relaxed whereas Rowan's is sometimes a bit all over the place lol.


----------



## Lilyhead (10 June 2012)

Congratulations! He looks stronger each week. Hope you're having some celebratory wine with the Sunday roast!!


----------



## Roody2 (10 June 2012)

Well done!!! Pics are fab, your position doesn't look bad and you got great scores so you masked naughty pelvis well.


----------



## Vickijay (10 June 2012)

Wooooooo go fig (and you!!)


----------



## 4faults (10 June 2012)

Massive well done! What a great result. Fig is looking fab!


----------



## Charem (10 June 2012)

Fantastic result


----------



## ArcticFox (10 June 2012)

Fab result, you have done brill with him and his re-education.  good luck at regionals.  

x


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

ellie_e said:



			Whoop whoop!! Well done! Fab photos as usual x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 



tigers_eye said:



			Fabulous, great progress in a short time frame! I still think there's a saddle out there that would help you both more though, think it's getting more noticeable as he muscles up?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!! I love my saddle - fits him well, but is due for a re-jig in just under a fortnight. Is it the way I sit or is it how the saddle sits on him?



eishi said:



			He is looking fab! Amazing scores as well congrats, your position ooks in no way 'hideous' at all but hope you feel better soon!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thanks  Haha I felt all about the shop today!



PucciNPoni said:



			Holy cow!  Now that has been a meteoric shoot to success!  He's looking fab - well done!
		
Click to expand...

 thanks Pucci. 



rowy said:



			He looked awesome today! Was nice watching him do the test in the flesh- yours looks so neat and relaxed whereas Rowan's is sometimes a bit all over the place lol.
		
Click to expand...

Aw thanks Rowy, but don't be fooled, I come away thinking there's tonnes to improve each time 



Lilyhead said:



			Congratulations! He looks stronger each week. Hope you're having some celebratory wine with the Sunday roast!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Erh....giant smarties and orange juice?! I am badass 



Roody2 said:



			Well done!!! Pics are fab, your position doesn't look bad and you got great scores so you masked naughty pelvis well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  Naughty pelvis v naughty, was crunching in ways that pelvis' never should!



Vickijay said:



			Wooooooo go fig (and you!!) 

Click to expand...

Thanks 



4faults said:



			Massive well done! What a great result. Fig is looking fab!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  am super pleased with him!!



Charem said:



			Fantastic result 

Click to expand...

Thanks 



ArcticFox said:



			Fab result, you have done brill with him and his re-education.  good luck at regionals.  

x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you AF - I am so excited but also a little bit terrified! Trying to work out whether to head for one with a warm up class....or to head to one with one class and just ride him before/then put away?? Hoping after a few more shows I'll know by then


----------



## Wilbur_Force (10 June 2012)

Looking awesome NMT! You look a lovely team. Really well done


----------



## ArcticFox (10 June 2012)

I always used to find with youngsters that getting them out, warming up for half and hour then untacking and putting away really helped them to settle.  

Depends on the warm up space, if they have a large arena then maybe just warm up before.  But if its a cramped arena, go with the warm up class one as you can use the time in the arena to allow him to settle and see the place. 

Think you will do fab though, he is such a lovely horse.


----------



## NR99 (10 June 2012)

Very nice, if only we could take advantage of personal warm ups at every event.  Sure it will be no time at all before he settles into a busy warm up though.

Just one thing that intrigued me, the class sizes on your reports often seem quite small, not taking away from a great score, just wondered if it is because there are so many venues to choose from your way so class numbers are lower?    

Well done


----------



## Tr0uble (10 June 2012)

Ooh have you been trying the warm up/chill out/test routine?

He's looking great...well jealous on your Regionals Qual! I'm out again in a couple of weeks to try amd get my second Area sheet...daren't aim for Regionals yet cuz I'm not sure I'll manage it!


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Wilbur_Force said:



			Looking awesome NMT! You look a lovely team. Really well done 

Click to expand...

Thanks very much 



ArcticFox said:



			I always used to find with youngsters that getting them out, warming up for half and hour then untacking and putting away really helped them to settle.  

Depends on the warm up space, if they have a large arena then maybe just warm up before.  But if its a cramped arena, go with the warm up class one as you can use the time in the arena to allow him to settle and see the place. 

Think you will do fab though, he is such a lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

Warm up class option would be at College - which is a venue CS hates - him and Fig both 'look' but don't spook so don't know if I'd get same reaction and it would all go to rats?



NR99 said:



			Very nice, if only we could take advantage of personal warm ups at every event.  Sure it will be no time at all before he settles into a busy warm up though.

Just one thing that intrigued me, the class sizes on your reports often seem quite small, not taking away from a great score, just wondered if it is because there are so many venues to choose from your way so class numbers are lower?    

Well done 

Click to expand...

Yes, I know, great isn't it.

That's exactly it. We have Brooksby, Vale, Moulton, Swallowfield, Solihull, Barley Fields, Weston Lawns, Witham Villa, Arena UK and Hargate roughly on our doorstep.

FYI, I only count the people in my section. Today there were actually around 18 and 15 in each class respectively. And I won both classes overall


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Tr0uble said:



			Ooh have you been trying the warm up/chill out/test routine?

He's looking great...well jealous on your Regionals Qual! I'm out again in a couple of weeks to try amd get my second Area sheet...daren't aim for Regionals yet cuz I'm not sure I'll manage it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes!! Great suggestion  I think it's one that's really going to work for him!

Thank you! Aim for the stars, even if you miss you're in space


----------



## Lolo (10 June 2012)

Woop  Go Fig (and you, obviously!). My heart always sinks when a judge calls someone over, if I'd been riding I'd have fainted before getting halfway to her


----------



## Booboos (10 June 2012)

Wow, well done! Fantastic scores and super well done the both of you!


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Lolo said:



			Woop  Go Fig (and you, obviously!). My heart always sinks when a judge calls someone over, if I'd been riding I'd have fainted before getting halfway to her 

Click to expand...

Thanks Lolo!! PS nearly did faint! My only thought was ....'I don't *think* I've gone wrong' !!!



Booboos said:



			Wow, well done! Fantastic scores and super well done the both of you!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Booboos


----------



## Tr0uble (10 June 2012)

Good, I'm glad it's working! 

Yeah I'll end up trying, I know what I'm like....it's e having to win too, bit. Can get the scores, but there are always flashier horses than us!


----------



## Worried1 (10 June 2012)

Told you it wouldn't be long  very well done, he looks lovely and out in front while not on his shoulder, back end is mirroring the front end just as it shouldn't this level.

Do you stretch before you get on? 

I have a grumbly sacroiliac and it twinges horribly if I don't do some gentle stretches before and after I ride. My Physio showed me then and they have really helped me.


----------



## Worried1 (10 June 2012)

Darn phone... Should not shouldn't!


----------



## Toffee_monster (10 June 2012)

Well done you, it was great to see you again and photograph you, Fig looked fab and was a star, i heard on the grapevine that you received the highest ever score for brooksby !!!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (10 June 2012)

Well done both of you!!
That's fab!!
Xx


----------



## dafthoss (10 June 2012)

He looks fab and massive well done on qualifying  I do really like him!


----------



## PorkChop (10 June 2012)

Woohoo  Great report, fantastic scores, and well done on the qualification


----------



## WeeBrown (10 June 2012)

Lovely report, it's really great to see how far you have come in a short time, well done!


----------



## NR99 (10 June 2012)

Yes, I know, great isn't it.

That's exactly it. We have Brooksby, Vale, Moulton, Swallowfield, Solihull, Barley Fields, Weston Lawns, Witham Villa, Arena UK and Hargate roughly on our doorstep.

FYI, I only count the people in my section. Today there were actually around 18 and 15 in each class respectively. And I won both classes overall [/QUOTE]

Ah I did wonder, I was thinking what nice venues to continue running with so few entries, down here they would just cancel.  That makes sense now


----------



## diggerbez (10 June 2012)

woooooohooooo! well done! fantastic scores- glad your hard work is paying off


----------



## amandaco2 (10 June 2012)

Wow brill well done!!! Fab pony


----------



## Rouletterose (10 June 2012)

Very well done, there's a big improvement every time you post, so you must be working very hard.


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Worried1 said:



			Told you it wouldn't be long  very well done, he looks lovely and out in front while not on his shoulder, back end is mirroring the front end just as it shouldn't this level.

Do you stretch before you get on? 

I have a grumbly sacroiliac and it twinges horribly if I don't do some gentle stretches before and after I ride. My Physio showed me then and they have really helped me.
		
Click to expand...




Worried1 said:



			Darn phone... Should not shouldn't!
		
Click to expand...

You were right! Yes I do, have a little set of exercises and stretches I do before getting on from Mr Chiropractor Man, feel lots better after them but this past week I just haven't been able to rid the tension throughout my pelvis  I've starting seeing a sports physio who did wonders for the crunchy issues with my neck but she didn't want to work on my pelvis too otherwise I would have been sore *all* over  



Toffee_monster said:



			Well done you, it was great to see you again and photograph you, Fig looked fab and was a star, i heard on the grapevine that you received the highest ever score for brooksby !!!
		
Click to expand...

Was great to see you  Pics are fab! Already up on my wall!!  As if!



luckyhorseshoe said:



			Well done both of you!!
That's fab!!
Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LHS 



dafthoss said:



			He looks fab and massive well done on qualifying  I do really like him!
		
Click to expand...

 Ta muchly DH. There was a time I never wanted to ride again, and everytime I get on Fig he just makes me smile, love him!



LJR said:



			Woohoo  Great report, fantastic scores, and well done on the qualification 

Click to expand...

 Aww thanks LJR!



WeeBrown said:



			Lovely report, it's really great to see how far you have come in a short time, well done!
		
Click to expand...

 thanks WB, have been comparing some pics of him from first week of Jan to today, and he appears to have grown about 3 hands lol!



NR99 said:



			Ah I did wonder, I was thinking what nice venues to continue running with so few entries, down here they would just cancel.  That makes sense now 

Click to expand...

Am very lucky to not only have a lot of venues, but a lot of well run venues full of nice people!



diggerbez said:



			woooooohooooo! well done! fantastic scores- glad your hard work is paying off 

Click to expand...

Haha!! Thanks DB, he really felt *there* today. So hoping the penny has dropped. Had a real 'was that it?' air about him afterwards, which reinforces that I'm not asking too much too soon, so all good in the hood!



amandaco2 said:



			Wow brill well done!!! Fab pony 

Click to expand...

He's my little superstar  Thank you!


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Rouletterose said:



			Very well done, there's a big improvement every time you post, so you must be working very hard.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks RR! I am working my butt off, and Fig tries so hard for me! Felt really content though today, came back and had a gallop/buck/fart around field in a 'yeahhhh I did good' sort of way


----------



## only_me (10 June 2012)

Congrats!  Looks lovely and warm in the photos, well jealous as we've had constant rain for past few days!! 
Good luck for regionals


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

only_me said:



			Congrats!  Looks lovely and warm in the photos, well jealous as we've had constant rain for past few days!! 
Good luck for regionals 

Click to expand...

Thanks only_me! Wouldn't be too jealous, today was the first nice day in about 2 weeks! Am hoping that freakishly hot fortnight we had last month wasn't our premature summer


----------



## spookypony (10 June 2012)

Congrats!  I really like the first trot photo.


----------



## only_me (10 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Thanks only_me! Wouldn't be too jealous, today was the first nice day in about 2 weeks! Am hoping that freakishly hot fortnight we had last month wasn't our premature summer 

Click to expand...

Have you not heard about the Irish Summer? Very excited as I've heard that next year it's on a thursday


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

spookypony said:



			Congrats!  I really like the first trot photo. 

Click to expand...

Thanks spookypony  He was such a good boy today, flat out in his stable bless him!



only_me said:



			Have you not heard about the Irish Summer? Very excited as I've heard that next year it's on a thursday 

Click to expand...

Paha!!! Nicely played


----------



## Befney3 (10 June 2012)

Well done!! What fantastic scores & lovely pictures. Good luck at the regionals, it's so good seeing so many ex-racers doing so well.


----------



## nikkimariet (10 June 2012)

Befney3 said:



			Well done!! What fantastic scores & lovely pictures. Good luck at the regionals, it's so good seeing so many ex-racers doing so well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

They are truly worth the time and effort, have so much to offer.


----------



## BronsonNutter (10 June 2012)

Super Fig  (and you, I guess ) Amazing scores, me and Wibs can still only dream of a score beginning with a 7 (unless it's 7% ) - good luck for the regionals!


----------



## JustMe22 (11 June 2012)

When do we get to see vids of these horses?


----------



## Prinzess (11 June 2012)

Well done! He is looking so much stronger each time. I find sports massage brilliant for my dodgy shoulder, so its def worth the pain lol.


----------



## tigers_eye (11 June 2012)

It's best illustrated in the 4th pic, but you can see it in some of the others too, like the 1st. The whole saddle looks to be pointing downhill, which is probably putting pressure on him behind the shoulder and making you struggle through the pelvis. When you have it refitted (or even before) it would be interesting to film him trotting him with it on the lunge (with no rider) to see if and how much it moves, then maybe compare with rider on board. If you film from outside the circle you'll get a shot as he goes away from the camera too.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

BronsonNutter said:



			Super Fig  (and you, I guess ) Amazing scores, me and Wibs can still only dream of a score beginning with a 7 (unless it's 7% ) - good luck for the regionals!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  I'm still smiling today!



JustMe22 said:



			When do we get to see vids of these horses? 

Click to expand...

I can try and get some vids soon - will be interesting to compare the very early vids of him working to how he is now 



Prinzess said:



			Well done! He is looking so much stronger each time. I find sports massage brilliant for my dodgy shoulder, so its def worth the pain lol.
		
Click to expand...

He feels much stronger, properly solid muscle everywhere now! Yep lol it hurts but it's so worth it!



tigers_eye said:



			It's best illustrated in the 4th pic, but you can see it in some of the others too, like the 1st. The whole saddle looks to be pointing downhill, which is probably putting pressure on him behind the shoulder and making you struggle through the pelvis. When you have it refitted (or even before) it would be interesting to film him trotting him with it on the lunge (with no rider) to see if and how much it moves, then maybe compare with rider on board. If you film from outside the circle you'll get a shot as he goes away from the camera too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply - he's changed shape a lot (understatement!) so yes I imagine it does move a bit, hmm, will have a chat with saddler man - I feel so unobservant! :doh:


----------



## measles (11 June 2012)

Great results, scores and progress with him


----------



## whorls (11 June 2012)

Awesome results well done! Everytime you post pics the progress and change in him is just so obvious. He is looking fabulous and you make a very smart pair!


----------



## Saratoga (11 June 2012)

Super scores, no wonder you are still smiling! Makes you beam when they are so well behaved for you, and the judge thinks so too doesn't it


----------



## little_flea (11 June 2012)

Congratulations on the Regionals qualification, and what amazing scores!


----------



## Bills (11 June 2012)

Wow fantastic result and scores. Well done both of you, he's looking awesome too by the way


----------



## Firewell (11 June 2012)

Wow that is AMAZING!!! Go ex-racer pony!!! I love TB's they are the BEST. What WB could have the temp to go racing and then retrain so well in a discapline that is totally the opposite to what they were bred for.
Well done you for doing a fab job. I can't wait to see how he progresses. Both yourself and your sister are great ambassadors (sp?) for ex-racers and showing how they can compete as well as (if not better!) than any purpose bred horse, really proud of you both .


----------



## MandyMoo (11 June 2012)

well done!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 June 2012)

I have it on good authority that all the best arenas/round yards come with a Crouching Tiger or Prowling Panther 

Well done on winning both classes with great scores! And I hope you have a great time at regionals. Fig is looking very good and muscly and SO different!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (11 June 2012)

Very well done! Bless his little heart, in every pic you post of him he looks like he's really concentrating and trying.

I'm jealous, I want to qualify for regionals dammit  Maybe I need a Figmeister?!


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

measles said:



			Great results, scores and progress with him 

Click to expand...

Thanks measles 



whorls said:



			Awesome results well done! Everytime you post pics the progress and change in him is just so obvious. He is looking fabulous and you make a very smart pair! 

Click to expand...

Aww thanks whorls!! Yes, he's growing up fast (well, getting rounder and shinier at any rate!) Thank you 



Saratoga said:



			Super scores, no wonder you are still smiling! Makes you beam when they are so well behaved for you, and the judge thinks so too doesn't it 

Click to expand...

Thanks Saratoga! Yes, I was so so pleased with how he behaved, seems to have really come on confidence wise recently 



little_flea said:



			Congratulations on the Regionals qualification, and what amazing scores!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LF, just so excited for Regionals now!



Bills said:



			Wow fantastic result and scores. Well done both of you, he's looking awesome too by the way 

Click to expand...

Thanks Bills  Can't wait to get him out for some of the easier Novices!



Firewell said:



			Wow that is AMAZING!!! Go ex-racer pony!!! I love TB's they are the BEST. What WB could have the temp to go racing and then retrain so well in a discapline that is totally the opposite to what they were bred for.
Well done you for doing a fab job. I can't wait to see how he progresses. Both yourself and your sister are great ambassadors (sp?) for ex-racers and showing how they can compete as well as (if not better!) than any purpose bred horse, really proud of you both .
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Thanks Firewell!! He is just such a lovely boy, exactly what I hoped he would be  Ex racers are fab, and sometimes unjustifiably looked down on, when in reality most are so much fun and ever so willing! 



MandyMoo said:



			well done! 

Click to expand...

Thank you 



Festive_Felicitations said:



			I have it on good authority that all the best arenas/round yards come with a Crouching Tiger or Prowling Panther 

Well done on winning both classes with great scores! And I hope you have a great time at regionals. Fig is looking very good and muscly and SO different! 

Click to expand...

Lol, we have a Roaming Lion too 

Thanks FF, I am wayyyy excited. I can't believe difference in his build since the beginning of the year


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

SummerxStarsx said:



			Very well done! Bless his little heart, in every pic you post of him he looks like he's really concentrating and trying.

I'm jealous, I want to qualify for regionals dammit  Maybe I need a Figmeister?! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! He really felt *with* me, on the ball so to speak.

Pocket rockets are the best!


----------



## claire_p2001 (11 June 2012)

Brilliant well done   He is looking super


----------



## cptrayes (11 June 2012)

I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight. 

Congratulations again on qualifying, especially with such terrific scores.


----------



## JenJ (11 June 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight. 

Congratulations again on qualifying, especially with such terrific scores.
		
Click to expand...

So does this come under the banner of constructive criticism? 

If NMT was overweight, would you say the same thing?


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

claire_p2001 said:



			Brilliant well done   He is looking super
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 



cptrayes said:



			I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight. 

Congratulations again on qualifying, especially with such terrific scores.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I am really chuffed with him!

As for the rest - completely inappropriate.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

Wow he looks amazing!  *cries inside if that's what your position looks like on a bad day*  Very well done on the results though!

I was called over by a judge on one of Fergs first outings as a baby.  Never having done much dr I didn't realise it was the done thing and I genuinely thought I was going to get a proper pasting for something   It's happened a few times since and I think in F's case it's more shock at seeing a highland poncing down here than anything else.  He doesn't look a fraction of the horse Fig does 


btw my friend was trying out a just broken 3 year old on Saturday, sat on literally a handful of times by one person.  Cat enters stage right.  17hh of baby draft horse trots on ignoring it.  Cat stands its ground anticipating spook.  I hold my breath.  Youngster keeps on trotting.  Cat runs away in terror and only just in one piece.  I have never seen anything like it.  Mine would have freaked!


----------



## MissMistletoe (11 June 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight. 

Congratulations again on qualifying, especially with such terrific scores.
		
Click to expand...

Im really shocked by what youve just said CPT, I know that things do not some across on line as you would if stood talking to the person, but as a proper string bean myself having comments thrown at me like this over the years, I know how it feels to be on the recieving end.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 June 2012)

Brilliant! So pleased for you 

And as for your weight....eat some lard you skinny bi**h


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (11 June 2012)

innapropriate doesnt even cover it.

and FYI, although bigger than NMT, im tall and slim, brother is tall and slim, mum and dad both tall and slim, all except one grandparent are tall and slim, all nieces and nephews tall and slim, all genes in the T family are tall/slim but WHY NMT should have to defend herself i dont know.

Ridiculous, and mannerless.


----------



## caitlineloise (11 June 2012)

Well done, they are some impressive scores! I really like him, he's very sweet! I really enjoy yours and your sisters threads and drooling over your ponies!

Also wanted to add I do feel sorry for you and PS sometimes, doesn't seem like many of your threads stay on topic


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			Ridiculous, and mannerless.
		
Click to expand...

I would be flattered that someone is concerned enough about your wellbeing to mention it........  cptrayes obviously meant no offense.


----------



## sam-b (11 June 2012)

Well done! Seems crazy that you posting about your qualification turns to a conversation about your weight...


----------



## little_flea (11 June 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight.
		
Click to expand...

That is SO inappropriate! Fig and NM look gorgeous and have achieved fantastic results in a short space of time, and done well enough to qualify for the Regionals, which is a great achievement, lets keep this on topic for gods sake. NM - are your stirrup irons JIN?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 June 2012)

Just looking again at the pics (anything to avoid actually finishing my MBA assignment) and he looks so much better mscle and condition wise 

Also, back on topic of stirrups - do you have link to somewhere selling them? Might have some budget left this month...


----------



## monkeybum13 (11 June 2012)

I'm sorry but the comment about the OPs weight is completely inappropriate.

If you were worried about someone having an eating disorder (how you can tell that from a few pictures and now knowing the person is beyond me!) then airing it on an open forum is not the right way to go.
The OPs sister is also slim so yes, it probably does run in the family!

I do not know the OP but I think the comment was rather strange. Would you have made the same comment about an overweight rider? 

NMT - Fig looks better and better in every set of photos. Good luck at regionals. Would love to seem some videos too!


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I am really pleased for you, you've done brilliantly with him. Please do not take this the wrong way, it is genuine concern. Unless you are lucky enough to come from a family of string beans, or have been ill (in which case please forgive me) I would be very concerned about your own weight.
		
Click to expand...

WOW  How inappropriate? And so so rude to post publicly, PM would have been better if you have a real concern? If I was NikkiMarieT I would be pretty upset about this. 

Again, SO rude.


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

Just to add, Fig looks very smart - you must be over the moon with those results.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			Wow he looks amazing!  *cries inside if that's what your position looks like on a bad day*  Very well done on the results though!

I was called over by a judge on one of Fergs first outings as a baby.  Never having done much dr I didn't realise it was the done thing and I genuinely thought I was going to get a proper pasting for something   It's happened a few times since and I think in F's case it's more shock at seeing a highland poncing down here than anything else.  He doesn't look a fraction of the horse Fig does 

btw my friend was trying out a just broken 3 year old on Saturday, sat on literally a handful of times by one person.  Cat enters stage right.  17hh of baby draft horse trots on ignoring it.  Cat stands its ground anticipating spook.  I hold my breath.  Youngster keeps on trotting.  Cat runs away in terror and only just in one piece.  I have never seen anything like it.  Mine would have freaked!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!!! Thanks  Honestly felt like I was perching and not actually sitting on/using my seat  Aww I love Fergles!!

Lmao at your encounter with the cat!



FinnMcCoul said:



			Brilliant! So pleased for you 

And as for your weight....eat some lard you skinny bi**h   

Click to expand...

Thanks  I'm having a big fat bi**ch curry tonight if that counts?!



caitlineloise said:



			Well done, they are some impressive scores! I really like him, he's very sweet! I really enjoy yours and your sisters threads and drooling over your ponies!

Also wanted to add I do feel sorry for you and PS sometimes, doesn't seem like many of your threads stay on topic

Click to expand...

Thank you very much  He is such a sweetie, just so genuine.

It's probably one of the more bizarre comments I've received!



amymay said:



			I would be flattered that someone is concerned enough about your wellbeing to mention it........  cptrayes obviously meant no offense.
		
Click to expand...

No amymay. If cptrayes was genuinely 'concerned', she should would have used her brain and private messaged me. The whole drama has left a really sour taste.



sam-b said:



			Well done! Seems crazy that you posting about your qualification turns to a conversation about your weight...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  What next I wonder?!



little_flea said:



			That is SO inappropriate! Fig and NM look gorgeous and have achieved fantastic results in a short space of time, and done well enough to qualify for the Regionals, which is a great achievement, lets keep this on topic for gods sake. NM - are your stirrup irons JIN?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I still can't believe I'm going to the Regionals  Yes they are Jin irons, I love them to bits; so super light helps keep my wild right leg under control!



FinnMcCoul said:



			Just looking again at the pics (anything to avoid actually finishing my MBA assignment) and he looks so much better mscle and condition wise 

Also, back on topic of stirrups - do you have link to somewhere selling them? Might have some budget left this month... 

Click to expand...

Tut tut...  Funny you should say that - even my (epitome of non horsey) dad commented how much he's changed. Although...he did at first think Fig and CS were the same horse....so who knows 

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equipment/accessories/jin-stirrup/jin-stirrup

Remember, BD only allow the boring colours!



monkeybum13 said:



			I'm sorry but the comment about the OPs weight is completely inappropriate.

If you were worried about someone having an eating disorder (how you can tell that from a few pictures and now knowing the person is beyond me!) then airing it on an open forum is not the right way to go.
The OPs sister is also slim so yes, it probably does run in the family!

I do not know the OP but I think the comment was rather strange. Would you have made the same comment about an overweight rider? 

NMT - Fig looks better and better in every set of photos. Good luck at regionals. Would love to seem some videos too! 

Click to expand...

Didn't you get the memo? It's okay to tell someone they're 'really skinny' but not ok to tell someone they're 'really fat'!!

Thank you so much - I endeavour to pin down PS for some videobitching!



TiddlyPups said:



			WOW  How inappropriate? And so so rude to post publicly, PM would have been better if you have a real concern? If I was NikkiMarieT I would be pretty upset about this. 

Again, SO rude.
		
Click to expand...




TiddlyPups said:



			Just to add, Fig looks very smart - you must be over the moon with those results.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!....Mayyyyyybe....Fig getting fatter is making me look thinner? 

And thank you  I am still absolutely beaming!


----------



## Laafet (11 June 2012)

Well done both of you, am very jealous, we still dream of those sorts of scores and are not aiming at regionals yet and certainly not considering it looking at how fab yours looks!


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 June 2012)

Wow! great result congratulations


----------



## Tr0uble (11 June 2012)

Ooh I know...you should wear a fat suit and an ugly mask...I dare you! :-D get a bling fat suit? Diamanté encrusted ass pads?

I think I took it too far? :-D

Obviously I am kidding (mostly, I still Think it would be funny!)


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

Tr0uble said:



			Ooh I know...you should wear a fat suit and an ugly mask...I dare you! :-D get a bling fat suit? Diamanté encrusted ass pads?

I think I took it too far? :-D

Obviously I am kidding (mostly, I still Think it would be funny!)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, once wearing a fat suit that makes NikkiMarieT weigh 20st cptrayes will view her as an acceptable weight!?


----------



## Tr0uble (11 June 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## CreepyKikiKev (11 June 2012)

Well done fab scores!


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

Laafet said:



			Well done both of you, am very jealous, we still dream of those sorts of scores and are not aiming at regionals yet and certainly not considering it looking at how fab yours looks!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  



alwaysbroke said:



			Wow! great result congratulations

Click to expand...

Thanks alwaysbroke 



Tr0uble said:



			Ooh I know...you should wear a fat suit and an ugly mask...I dare you! :-D get a bling fat suit? Diamanté encrusted ass pads?

I think I took it too far? :-D

Obviously I am kidding (mostly, I still Think it would be funny!)
		
Click to expand...

Lol!!!



TiddlyPups said:



			Maybe, once wearing a fat suit that makes NikkiMarieT weigh 20st cptrayes will view her as an acceptable weight!?
		
Click to expand...

 I think Fig would keel over, he's only little!!!!


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

CreepyKikiKev said:



			Well done fab scores!
		
Click to expand...

Hello stranger!! Thanks CKK


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



 I think Fig would keel over, he's only little!!!!
		
Click to expand...

But you wouldn't look skinny


----------



## JFTDWS (11 June 2012)

Tr0uble said:



			Ooh I know...you should wear a fat suit and an ugly mask...I dare you! :-D get a bling fat suit? Diamanté encrusted ass pads?
		
Click to expand...

Now that would be funny   I was thinking of getting a horsey fat suit to take Fergles showing in


----------



## olop (11 June 2012)

Lovely pics & congrats on the qualification, you must be well chuffed.
I cant believe someone commented on your size in the pics, what a heartless thing to say, absolutely gobsmacked for you hun.  Hoping all the lovely comments you have had outweighs the negativity in that post xx


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			But you wouldn't look skinny 

Click to expand...

*snort*



JFTD said:



			Now that would be funny   I was thinking of getting a horsey fat suit to take Fergles showing in 

Click to expand...

Paha!!! *has images of horses in Sumo suits*



olop said:



			Lovely pics & congrats on the qualification, you must be well chuffed.
I cant believe someone commented on your size in the pics, what a heartless thing to say, absolutely gobsmacked for you hun.  Hoping all the lovely comments you have had outweighs the negativity in that post xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  Over the moon with him, will be smiling for weeks I think!

They do by far  Funny really, because anyone who knows me is aware that I'm a right greedy guts!!


----------



## Kallibear (11 June 2012)

Congratulations  Uber jealous (of your horse, of course, but also your facilities ). Can I come and live with you? 

I did notice your saddle too. I have problems with my hips (lax ligaments means they crunch and nerves can get compressed) and have found unbalanced saddles really kill them, esp when they're too low in front  Pink's saddle sat too low in front (stupid apparently-master-saddler :grr: ) and I was in agony after riding her (and sometimes during: there was times when I had to throw myself off to relieve the shooting nerve pain from my hips  A raiser pad (then eventually a new saddle) made the world of difference.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

Kallibear said:



			Congratulations  Uber jealous (of your horse, of course, but also your facilities ). Can I come and live with you? 

I did notice your saddle too. I have problems with my hips (lax ligaments means they crunch and nerves can get compressed) and have found unbalanced saddles really kill them, esp when they're too low in front  Pink's saddle sat too low in front (stupid apparently-master-saddler :grr: ) and I was in agony after riding her (and sometimes during: there was times when I had to throw myself off to relieve the shooting nerve pain from my hips  A raiser pad (then eventually a new saddle) made the world of difference.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  Haha as long as your horse is balded and clean at all times 

*nods* I've had to do the ninja chuck self off move before! Saddle man coming out shortly, I imagine saddle does move a little as Fig changed shape so so drastically  Current saddle is Bates Innova which is by far the saddle I've felt most comfortable and stable in so far, trounces everything else!


----------



## Kallibear (11 June 2012)

Interestingly the Isobella Werth saddle was THE worst saddle possible for my hips! I found it extremely comfortable on the derrier to sit in (the 'ahhh, comfort  ' type as you settle down) until about half hour in when my hips started to cramp. After a week of riding in it I could barely walk the next day  . Changed to a thorowgood cob saddle (about as different as you can get!) and although it wasn't as nice to sit on, it didn't hurt my hips at all. 

Have you found your pelvis has got worse since you started to ride Fig? It really may be your saddle.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 June 2012)

Kallibear said:



			Interestingly the Isobella Werth saddle was THE worst saddle possible for my hips! I found it extremely comfortable on the derrier to sit in (the 'ahhh, comfort  ' type as you settle down) until about half hour in when my hips started to cramp. After a week of riding in it I could barely walk the next day  . Changed to a thorowgood cob saddle (about as different as you can get!) and although it wasn't as nice to sit on, it didn't hurt my hips at all. 

Have you found your pelvis has got worse since you started to ride Fig? It really may be your saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Only a slight change then 

No, actually, (thankfully!), I was slightly sore nearly all the time pelvis wise (and even more so lower back) with Bruce - but perhaps more to do with his shape/the way I had to ride him - Fig takes a lot less effort to hold together  Fig is also much more NMT-shape-friendly! Lower back has been *touches wood* absolutely fine since about mid Jan now (a few niggles here and there but much better generally). Shoulders looser too - but part of me thinks that's because Fig is so much easier to ride? I'm not riding so hard now either as Fig only schooled 'properly', if you like, twice a week. 

Pelvis has been better generally since beginning of Jan, usually just getting sore/creaky right before I'm due a chiro/physio session. This last 2 weeks have just been pure agony; but haven't changed anything riding/exercise (as if)/routine wise, so am hoping just a bad patch that can be sorted with a little extra treatment?

What do you think? Sound like I'm talking sense or a load of rubbish - feel free to say either 

ETA Bruce used to have an Albion SLK, but detested it. So he originally had the Innova I now ride in, I've just had the head plate changed and had it reflocked (no cair) for Fig. So riding in same saddle, but obviously on a totally different type of horse.


----------



## chels (11 June 2012)

Oh so cute! He is awesome.
Flummoxed by the weight comments...

Interesting your comment about the stirrups, and how being so light helps your leg, I too have a leg with it's own agenda, and prefer weighted Prestige stirrups to control it.


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2012)

chels said:



			Oh so cute! He is awesome.
Flummoxed by the weight comments...

Interesting your comment about the stirrups, and how being so light helps your leg, I too have a leg with it's own agenda, and prefer weighted Prestige stirrups to control it.
		
Click to expand...

 thanks, I like to think so too but I'm pretty biased!!

How weird - total opposite to me then


----------



## TableDancer (12 June 2012)

I did comment to you on my Noffy thread but realised I hadn't said on here: very well done   He looks absolutely fab, a really nice prospect, and you are doing a fantastic job on him 

Haven't read through the comments but just saw some quotes on this page - all sounds pretty random, aren't people strange?!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (12 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Thanks  I'm having a big fat bi**ch curry tonight if that counts?!

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equipment/accessories/jin-stirrup/jin-stirrup

Remember, BD only allow the boring colours!
		
Click to expand...

Good, good.  

Ahhh, thank you for link. I did tentatively suggest £138 for stirrups to MH last night  Eventually managed to compare to purchase of a patent noseband recently for Fitz and *think* may have justified self


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			I did comment to you on my Noffy thread but realised I hadn't said on here: very well done   He looks absolutely fab, a really nice prospect, and you are doing a fantastic job on him 

Haven't read through the comments but just saw some quotes on this page - all sounds pretty random, aren't people strange?! 

Click to expand...

Aw thanks TD  *whispers* we are going to try some jumpies soon 

Lol, nowt queerer than folk 



FinnMcCoul said:



			Good, good.  

Ahhh, thank you for link. I did tentatively suggest £138 for stirrups to MH last night  Eventually managed to compare to purchase of a patent noseband recently for Fitz and *think* may have justified self  

Click to expand...

Well then, reaaaaally....you're completely entitled to pair of Jins then  I'm sure you could seal the deal if you mentioned you'd let her borrow them? (maybe once)!


----------



## bananas_22 (12 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			*whispers* we are going to try some jumpies soon :eek
		
Click to expand...

This is very exciting!

Photos are lovely as always and results are bl*ody brilliant and well deserved 

Looking forward to some videos and jumping photos


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2012)

bananas_22 said:



			This is very exciting!

Photos are lovely as always and results are bl*ody brilliant and well deserved 

Looking forward to some videos and jumping photos 

Click to expand...

Thanks B22 

You do realize said jumps will be 1ft cross poles and my fear will be evident?!!


----------



## TPO (12 June 2012)

Well done  

I think from now on all of your threads should include cat pictues. The "mine" pictures on FB are brilliant!

T_E took the words out of my head re the saddle. It doesn't look like a bad fit but that it is lower in front. Your pelvis will be rotated forwards but as you hold yourself in the correct position I can see how, when you're already sensitive in that area, you'd end up with lower back pain. I think in a nutshell I'm saying there are probably saddles, or ways to adjust your current one, that would help you out and keep you that bit more comfortable. 

I think it's really had to see and judge when you get used to something; our base line for "normal" changes so wouldn't agree that you are unobservant! 

Fig is looking fantastic. Well done again.


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2012)

TPO said:



			Well done  

I think from now on all of your threads should include cat pictues. The "mine" pictures on FB are brilliant!

T_E took the words out of my head re the saddle. It doesn't look like a bad fit but that it is lower in front. Your pelvis will be rotated forwards but as you hold yourself in the correct position I can see how, when you're already sensitive in that area, you'd end up with lower back pain. I think in a nutshell I'm saying there are probably saddles, or ways to adjust your current one, that would help you out and keep you that bit more comfortable. 

I think it's really had to see and judge when you get used to something; our base line for "normal" changes so wouldn't agree that you are unobservant! 

Fig is looking fantastic. Well done again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

I'm sure regular cat pictures could be arranged, there's usually one of the Tiger Pack watching and brushing up on their poncing 

*nods* makes sense to me - hopefully Saddler Man can shed some light, it's entirely possible his (newly developed) back muscles is pushing the back up/front down and tipping me that way with it! Naughty saddle!


----------



## bananas_22 (12 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Thanks B22 

You do realize said jumps will be 1ft cross poles and my fear will be evident?!!
		
Click to expand...

After previously being a no-fear-eventer-type and then having an 8 year complete break from horses, 2 years ago I knew all too well the fear a 1ft cross pole can induce (can now just about keep the screams in up to the dizzy heights of 3ft-there's hope! ) so...still exciting to me


----------



## miss_c (12 June 2012)

Yay!!!! Where are you heading to regionals? I'm taking G to Addington.


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2012)

bananas_22 said:



			After previously being a no-fear-eventer-type and then having an 8 year complete break from horses, 2 years ago I knew all too well the fear a 1ft cross pole can induce (can now just about keep the screams in up to the dizzy heights of 3ft-there's hope! ) so...still exciting to me 

Click to expand...

I suppose it depends on his reaction - although he did some *very* neat little pops over the light strips on the arena floor on Sunday  Fingers crossed for non wild pony!



miss_c said:



			Yay!!!! Where are you heading to regionals? I'm taking G to Addington. 

Click to expand...

Am thinking of Addington too  Can't wait for my forms to arrive so I can get my entry done!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (13 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Am thinking of Addington too  Can't wait for my forms to arrive so I can get my entry done!
		
Click to expand...

For bigger chance of Q - go up North  

Keysoe is very nice too, but stll big classes


----------



## miss_c (13 June 2012)

I had the choice of Addington or Kingston Maurward, both are same distance but Addington is a nicer drive from Bristol, plus it means I can have my trainer there. Scared now about being up against you!!!! Lol


----------



## nikkimariet (13 June 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			For bigger chance of Q - go up North  

Keysoe is very nice too, but stll big classes 

Click to expand...

Ooh sneaky  Can't be assed with a way long drive though!

Considered Keysoe for the warm up class option - but CS detests that venue - Fig and CS both same 'looky but not spooky' type of boys, and for a reason I cannot explain my gut says to go to Addington? 



miss_c said:



			I had the choice of Addington or Kingston Maurward, both are same distance but Addington is a nicer drive from Bristol, plus it means I can have my trainer there. Scared now about being up against you!!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

I will have PS there so we'll both be getting shouted at whilst warming up  Oooh don't be, not for a second! I'm scared about being up against the big posh warmplods with proper riders


----------



## Ferdinase514 (13 June 2012)

Hmmm that's true.... Have had a couple of TB "moments" in the past at Keysoe on Finn. Once relating to fans in warm up and then slamming door on terrace during test. Addington is poss more TB friendly venue with large warm up outdoor and the way the arenas are placed


----------



## nikkimariet (13 June 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Hmmm that's true.... Have had a couple of TB "moments" in the past at Keysoe on Finn. Once relating to fans in warm up and then slamming door on terrace during test. Addington is poss more TB friendly venue with large warm up outdoor and the way the arenas are placed  

Click to expand...

Yes re: arenas, don't think there's anywhere I could get him out to side by side arenas beforehand? Without going out the way/cancelling a few entries?

PS and CS have had many TB moments there!!


----------



## bananas_22 (13 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Yes re: arenas, don't think there's anywhere I could get him out to side by side arenas beforehand? Without going out the way/cancelling a few entries?

PS and CS have had many TB moments there!! 

Click to expand...

You can hire out arenas at Addington...not sure if you definitely can for the dressage arenas, but it is possible to hire out the large indoor and I have been known to "warm up" in the vacant outdoor dressage arenas on my way to the indoor...


----------



## nikkimariet (13 June 2012)

bananas_22 said:



			You can hire out arenas at Addington...not sure if you definitely can for the dressage arenas, but it is possible to hire out the large indoor and I have been known to "warm up" in the vacant outdoor dressage arenas on my way to the indoor...

Click to expand...

Will be outdoor for Regionals!! Am 99% decided on Addington... Qual wise, it prob won't make a difference at Prelim. Plus, venue is nice and somewhere I've always wanted to ride - would much rather have an easier drive and a nicer day for Fig


----------



## HairyHatMan (13 June 2012)

Flippin' awesome missus, well done xxxx

Must come over and steal a glimpse at some point soon......


----------



## nikkimariet (13 June 2012)

HairyHatMan said:



			Flippin' awesome missus, well done xxxx

Must come over and steal a glimpse at some point soon......

Click to expand...

Thanks HHM 

You're welcome to! He's proper cheeky little boy, you'd like him I'm sure


----------



## showjumpingfilly (14 June 2012)

Massive well done 

Practically everyone I know says how much their horses hate Keysoe!

I was a very skinny short person - the comments are unbearable sometimes - careful, you might slip through the bars on that drain you're so skinny - not the nicest compliment!  If anyone's concerened pm and you'll be put straight! Lol 

Good luck at regionals!


----------



## nikkimariet (14 June 2012)

showjumpingfilly said:



			Massive well done 

Practically everyone I know says how much their horses hate Keysoe!

I was a very skinny short person - the comments are unbearable sometimes - careful, you might slip through the bars on that drain you're so skinny - not the nicest compliment!  If anyone's concerened pm and you'll be put straight! Lol 

Good luck at regionals!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thanks 

Yes!! Weird isn't it - I don't know anyone with a horse that actually goes well there....thought there clearly are some that do otherwise no one would go!

Agreed, nowt wrong with a good old fashioned PM


----------



## BeckyD (14 June 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Aw thanks 

Yes!! Weird isn't it - I don't know anyone with a horse that actually goes well there....thought there clearly are some that do otherwise no one would go!
		
Click to expand...

I've had a few absolute shockers at Keysoe - fallen off (!) both times I've been SJ'ing there, and fallen off 2 out of the 3 times I've been XC there.  Just to add that although I do fall off fairly regularly, it's only at Keysoe.

Judging by Bill's sheer and utter terror when SJ'ing I haven't even bothered trying to do dressage at Keysoe.

Amazing scores at BD prelim, have to confess to being green with envy!  Good luck at Addington.


----------



## Tr0uble (14 June 2012)

Ohhh, stop with all the Keysoe stories...I've booked in to do a BD there next month and am already worried about it being a scarier venue! lol!!


----------



## bananas_22 (14 June 2012)

Yay - since there are so many of you HHOers that are looking to do regionals at Addington, I may come and support since it is just down the road from me.  Whilst looking at Arena XC entries on their site, I noticed that you can hire the outdoor dressage arenas as well


----------



## nikkimariet (14 June 2012)

BeckyD said:



			I've had a few absolute shockers at Keysoe - fallen off (!) both times I've been SJ'ing there, and fallen off 2 out of the 3 times I've been XC there.  Just to add that although I do fall off fairly regularly, it's only at Keysoe.

Judging by Bill's sheer and utter terror when SJ'ing I haven't even bothered trying to do dressage at Keysoe.

Amazing scores at BD prelim, have to confess to being green with envy!  Good luck at Addington.
		
Click to expand...

Everytime we've gone there it's gone ***s up!

Thanks  Am so excited!



Tr0uble said:



			Ohhh, stop with all the Keysoe stories...I've booked in to do a BD there next month and am already worried about it being a scarier venue! lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha sorry Trouble 



bananas_22 said:



			Yay - since there are so many of you HHOers that are looking to do regionals at Addington, I may come and support since it is just down the road from me.  Whilst looking at Arena XC entries on their site, I noticed that you can hire the outdoor dressage arenas as well 

Click to expand...

You should  I'm hoping I'll be able to support/watch a few tests! Oooooooooooooh, can you now?!


----------

